# Biting the wee wee pad



## t0ny

I recently purchased a maltese puppy. He will be 3 months on the 4/25 he has a bad habit of biting the pad and dragging it around his play pen. i went to petco and bought the frames that hold the pad in place but during the day i have work and school so he would be alone for about 10 hours. when i come home its always a mess the pad is in the middle of the play pen and his poop is everywhere! :smilie_tischkante:. any advice on keeping him from biting the pad and dragging it everywhere?


----------



## Cosy

You can try the reusable puppy pads until he outgrows his playfulness with them.


----------



## RaeRae

Have you tried taping the pad down?


----------



## t0ny

Now my puppy recently decided to tear up the wee wee pads :angry:I leave him for about 30 minutes and come home to a big mess! He also eats his poop I need help!


----------



## RaeRae

If that's the case, you might want to consider training him to go outside to potty instead. I started out with peepads too but I found that taking him out every few hours was a lot easier and you avoid the mess. The pads are pretty much pointless if he just ends up tearing them up.


----------



## RaeRae

Also, are you using a crate or fencing off a large area for him to roam around?


----------



## CloudClan

Wow, 10 hours is a very long time for one so young to be left alone during the day. That would be a long time for an adult dog, but it is an eternity for a young pup all alone. Can you have someone come in and check on him for you? 

Chewing up Pee pads is common in puppies. There are washable pee pads and they can be better at this age. A friend of mine has an interesting link to some cheap ones on her website: http://www.odcmerchandise.com/Default.asp?Redirected=Y

I like cloth ones when I can not be there to watch puppies, although I use the disposable ones as they are older and it is a training exercise to get them to leave them alone. 

As for eating poop, sometimes that is a factor of cleaning up the area. If your pup is confined (as he should be) he may not want to be with the poo so long, so will find a way to get rid of it. Again, having someone come in and check on him can help. You should clean up his area as soon as he poops so that he does not have access. It can also help to change the diet. Some diets seem to encourage poop eating.


----------



## RaeRae

Oh wow, just looked at the post again. I didn't realize you left your puppy alone for 10hours. O.O His attitude might be a sign of separation anxiety?


----------



## t0ny

Yeah I have work and school I was also told not to walk the dog yet because it is still too young and haven't gotten the proper shots yet he is only turning 3 months


----------



## RaeRae

Yeah, you need to finish a portion of his puppy shots before you can take him outdoors to public places. I don't know then, I guess you're just going to have to stick with pads for now. Is he always going to be left alone for 10 hours? It'll be hard to potty train him. I second what the previous poster said, maybe you should have someone check in every few hours? :/


----------



## MyLuna

Well, this may not 'help' but call it commiserating. My Luna Bella is just over 6 months.
I have had her for just over two months. She ripped every pee pad I put down AND ate her poop. I then got pish pads.....she has chewed the ends off them also. I now have two pens. One with pish pads for potty time.......one for play time without pads. 
She is in her crate when I am working, and my fellow and I take turns going home at lunch time to give her potty time, and play time so that her crating is broken up. She will not potty in her crate. I watch her like a hawk when in her potty pen and have done everything in my power to discourage eating poop. She has been on primal raw for about 6 weeks or more and still eats poop if possible. I give her fresh pineapple to discourage her.......this does not phase her. I have a trainer now that is coming to help with this issue and to help me as a new dog owner.......and Luna understand the "leave it" and then get a treat.........so she thinks it's a perfect game and way to get treats!!! Which means all I have to do while I am watching her in her potty pen is get a tiny bit distracted and she poops and begins to dine!!! So, as you see, I have no tips for you, but am a 'shoulder' as we share the same issue. I love her to pieces and could probably deal with ANYTHING easier than poop eating.


----------



## The A Team

Do you have someone you can leave your pup with during the day while you're gone? or can someone come in once or twice a day to care for your pup? That's such a long time for such a little baby to be alone. Please re-think this a bit, there must be a better solution at hand....


----------



## nyx0313

My girls used to do that too..Now I have to tape the pee pad on the floor all the time.. and that helps..for most of the time...Sometimes they play really hard and tear it from the middle..  but that doesn't happen very often..

I say taping it on the floor is a good idea, except it uses up a whole lot of tapes..:innocent:


----------



## gill5444

try leaving him other stuff to chew, fill a kong with peanut butter/treats and freeze it he will be chewing for hours while it defrosts and put some doggy brain game s in with treats in you can get them off amazon,they move sections with their paw to get at treat. might keep his mind busy as it s probably boredom causing him to be destructive.good luck xx


----------

